# Anyone trying this year?



## PSFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone signed up for the 2009 NaNoWriMo?  I'm thinking about it, but it was really tough last year.  I always have to work a lot during this time of year, plus I have a romance in the works, so I don't know if I can handle all the stress.
  But I'll probably try it. I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## movieman (Oct 2, 2009)

Not yet, but I'll be doing it this year. I'm still trying to finish rewriting the first Nano novel I did in 2007, so hopefully I'll get that done before then!


----------



## Heid (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm making an attempt this year. Didn't pan out 4 years ago but I'm trying to recruit my girlfriend and some mates into participating. Moral support (i.e. drinking) and all that.


----------



## Skye Jules (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm going to make an attempt this year as well. I'm hoping that the following chapters in Witch Tourniquet won't require any severe re-writes like chapter three has. If they do, then I might not be able to do so well with NaNo.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 7, 2009)

Heck no. Every time I try, I fail miserably. But kudos to those who've made it through and best of luck to those going for it this year! 

Represent, people, represent!


----------



## moderan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes. Will race all comers to the finish line


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

Glad you'll be back, Mod.


----------



## moderan (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I'll be back there. Here, not so much.


----------



## Ungood (Oct 11, 2009)

I lost this last year, plan to try again this year.

Doing something is better then doing nothing!

For those of you who want it, here is the link National Novel Writing Month


----------



## DarkDyer (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh hellz yes. I have a fantastic idea bubbling within me.


----------



## jellyfish (Oct 12, 2009)

Will be giving it my best - again.


----------



## Thekherham (Oct 14, 2009)

This will be my seventh year.


----------



## Serious Desi (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never done it before but I'm going to try it. I'm in the middle of my first editing so I figure the break from the work will help me with it and I have an awesome idea I've always wanted to do.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I might, but I have never done it before. How do you do it? Do you just start writing? Even though you have no idea what your going to write about? Usually when I write a story I think and rethink the structure of it over and over again untill I drive myself mad. Only once I have the structure perfectly in my head do I start writing for real. I think it would probably be good for me to let go of that as I block myself that way. How do you guys do it? Just sit down and write ever day for a certain amount of time and just let the story evolve?


----------



## Selorian (Oct 18, 2009)

Mistique, some people plan and outline their story before November while others choose to fly by the seat of the pants.  There is as many approaches to NaNo as there are approaches to regular writing.  Just do what you think will work for you.  The only thing is to try to keep up with the daily word count of 1667 words to hit the 50,000 word goal by the end of the month.

I'll be doing it again this year too.  If you want to add me as a buddy, just do a search for Selorian on the NaNo site.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2009)

Selorian said:


> Mistique, some people plan and outline their story before November while others choose to fly by the seat of the pants. There is as many approaches to NaNo as there are approaches to regular writing. Just do what you think will work for you. The only thing is to try to keep up with the daily word count of 1667 words to hit the 50,000 word goal by the end of the month.
> 
> I'll be doing it again this year too. If you want to add me as a buddy, just do a search for Selorian on the NaNo site.


 
I think for me it would probably be good to just write and see what happens. I block myself completely by constantly critisizing what I do. I would to have you as a buddy. What does that mean though? What do you do for each other?


----------



## Selorian (Oct 18, 2009)

Basically buddies just offer moral support to each other throughout the month. Once you sign up there will be a section to add buddies in your profile/account information section.  Add people there.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I have added you 

So how do you do it? Do you think it out before or just wing it?


----------



## Selorian (Oct 18, 2009)

I've done both.  This year I have my idea and I want to plan some, but haven't done it yet.  If I don't get the chance I'll just let it come to me as I write.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright sounds good. Have you finished it before? I understand that is quite hard to do. And did it give you something to work with after? Something good? 

Oh I could use all the moral support I can get (and will give it ofcourse). Anyone else that I could have the honor of adding?


----------



## Detention Veteran (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm doing NaNoWriMo for the first time this year.  I'm excited.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too. Do you want to be buddies?


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 21, 2009)

You can add me, Mystique.  I'm Snapdragon on there.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## Detention Veteran (Oct 22, 2009)

Mistique said:


> Me too. Do you want to be buddies?


 
Certainly, certainly. I'm Detention Veteran on ze NaNoWriMo site, as well.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 22, 2009)

I will do, thanks


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm going to be doing NaNoWriMo again this year. I have no clue what I'm going to write, but I'm going to do it. It seems like I've already written out and have extensive notes and anywhere between 10,000 words to 20,000 already started on each. So, I don't want to pick up something I've already started on. And I can't seem to be able to come up with something new, because my idea well is drying up on me.

But, I know I'll pull through last second and end up putting something together. I just hope the Muse doesn't take over as much as it did last year, and that I can actually get my required amount of sleep next month. 60,000 words in a day and a half was bloddy torture!


----------



## anubis608 (Oct 26, 2009)

Taking the dreaded plunge.[-o<
anubis608


And, on the site, this is of particular interest if anyone wants to help this writer out. I think it's a cool idea:
Can You Please Help Me .... NaNo Project Help!! | National Novel Writing Month

Best of luck all.


----------



## Plucko (Oct 29, 2009)

This year will be the 2nd year I'm participating. This year's novel will be written in Dutch (my first language).  I'm so excited. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Mistique (Oct 29, 2009)

Plucko said:


> This year will be the 2nd year I'm participating. This year's novel will be written in Dutch (my first language). I'm so excited. I can't wait to get started!


 
In het Nederlands  heel cool. Ik doe ook mee deze keer. Het is mijn eerste keer. Veel succes.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't enter last year, but I'm seriously considering doing it this year.  Better get at it if I am, huh?  I finished the contest in 2007.  I did rewrite after rewrite on it, and figured if I was ever going to be published I might as well publish it myself.  Self-published on CreateSpace.  It's for sale on Amazon.com


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 31, 2009)

For anyone who wants to add me as a writing buddy, I'm MJeannie on NaNo.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 1, 2009)

Well it has started  and today I finished my first 2337 words 

To all of you reading this who have entered..................what are you doing? your supposed to be writing


----------



## Ungood (Nov 1, 2009)

Mistique said:


> To all of you reading this who have entered..................what are you doing? your supposed to be writing



Well I am going to brag about the big fat 0 words I have written so far, have some coffee, and then try to sit down and type on my novel sometime today.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 1, 2009)

How's everyone doing so far? I had no idea what I was going to write about, so I took out an old list of thirty-five unrelated words used in an old creative writing exercise and based my first 1,500 words around those words, forming a short story around them that I can expand into a novel, hopefully. I just hope I can pull this thing off and I don't come up against a total road block! I was awake at 1 a.m. hashing it over in my mind, I'm such a dunce.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been procrastinating today.  I typed up some notes and an almost-outline. Too much going on right now around here. I hope that when I do get started it will all come to me.  I didn't know what I was going to write about til about 2 AM this morning!


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2009)

PSFoster said:


> I've been procrastinating today.  I typed up some notes and an almost-outline. Too much going on right now around here. I hope that when I do get started it will all come to me.  I didn't know what I was going to write about til about 2 AM this morning!



At least you know what your writing. It's 5:37 P.M. here, and I still don't have a flippin' clue as to what I'm going to write. I was originally thinking about a short story collection, because I want to keep my word count as close to 50,000 words as possible, and this, I believe will help in getting as close to it as possible.

I'm so screwed...


----------



## Ungood (Nov 2, 2009)

I know the story, had an outline done a month ago, my go-get-em went and got a sammich


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 2, 2009)

I completed 25,000+ words last year before fading. Had an idea but this year I don't. Thinking of maybe rewriting last year's idea since I didn't finish it. Hmm...

I'm Raging Prose on the Nano site.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I've finally decided what to write, and to be perfectly honest, I'm pleasantly surprised at my conclusion. Although we're supposed to be writing a "novel" I personally don't think that 50,000 words is anywhere close to what a novel is. So, I've decided to write a bunch of short stories and compile a collection. Thus far I have twelve titles for short stories, and 3/4 of those I actually have an idea of what I want to do with them! Now, I'm actually pumped, I just have to make sure I keep up on it. A good kick in the ass every once in a while, and I should be able to make it through this month alright... I hope.


----------



## Ungood (Nov 3, 2009)

kidstaple said:


> So, I've decided to write a bunch of short stories and compile a collection. Thus far I have twelve titles for short stories, and 3/4 of those I actually have an idea of what I want to do with them! Now, I'm actually pumped



That is an awesome  idea!


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, now only if I'd actually stop being lazy and procrastinating, that would be great! I've only got 1,810 words according to NaNo's website, and we're on day three. I should have a hell of a lot more.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 3, 2009)

I am taking a pass this year; I have more time to write but thanks to the newborn, am too exhausted to actually do it.  I have a plot I like; maybe I will use it next year or write the novel on my own time.

Good luck to those who are doing it and perservere!


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I planned on getting started last night, but decided to go to my "feller's" for dinner, and that led to staying all night and I didn't get home til this evening, and I have to work tonight so I don't want to start and have to quit in the middle of something interesting.

How's that for a run-on sentence?


----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2009)

I actually signed up to do it this year. I haven't done it since 2005? It's been awhile. I'm probably cheating but I have the first 50,000 words of my novel written and I'm using nano as a kick in the pants to finish it. So by the the end of the month I hope to have 100,000 word novel completed. I have an outline, the basic plot and all the characters are fully formed so I feel like I'm cheating. 

So far I have 3,005 words. This is killing my sleep though. I don't get a chance to focus and write until after the kids are asleep so I've been staying up until 2 am. Then I have to wake up at 7 and get them on the bus. If I'm lucky my toddler will still be asleep and I can catch another hour or two. 

I'm travelinmom over there if you're interested.


----------



## k3ng (Nov 7, 2009)

Attempting it yet again..

This time my 'no agenda' method is being thrown out the window. I'm challenging myself to write 'How to write for NaNo' for Nano.

Should be fun. If the results are good, I might keep it.

See 'yall at the finish line.


----------



## InSickHealth (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm stoked! This is my first year! I was actually outlining my first novel when I realized that NaNo was coming up. Perfect timing! I think i can reach the goal this year. If I knew the level of insanity before, I would have been involved years ago! Less than two weeks before I crawl into my cave of isolation. Good bye reality, see you in December!


----------

